# Como se controlaria un monocoptero



## Edwar09 (Oct 6, 2013)

Me preguntaba como se le haria para que una esfera con solo una helice se desplace a la izquierda, derecha, atras, adelante
arriba, abajo  se inclina la helice o como, si saben como o tienen algun link o lo que sea agradeceria que lo compartieran conmigo
o que me digan si no se puede  ...


----------



## Scooter (Oct 6, 2013)

A priori es complicado zsin rotor de cola y luego necesitarías una hélice de álaves variables.


----------



## Nuyel (Oct 6, 2013)

Sin rotor de cola (o sistema NOTAR) imposible, el giro en el rotor principal ofrecerá resistencia al aire por lo que toda la nave girará si no tiene algo para igualar el momento, sobre inclinar lo, eso entiendo que es variando el angulo de las palas para alterar la sustentación en ciertas zonas y el helicóptero termina inclinándose.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 6, 2013)

Con un solo juego de aspas la esfera entrará en rotación.

Necesitas una hélice que compense el torque de las aspas, como comenta Scooter, o un segundo juego de aspas concéntrico y girando en sentido contrario.





El avance, retroceso y avance lateral se logra actuando sobre el paso de las aspas durante su giro


----------



## Scooter (Oct 7, 2013)

Muy buenos los vídeos Fogonazo; tras esta aclaración de lo "sencillo" que es se entiende perfectamente por qué hacen cuadricópteros; en esos basta con dar mas o menos potencia a las hélices para orientarlo hacia donde queramos.


----------



## Dario (Oct 7, 2013)

mmm... con una sola helice, basicamente seria algo asi.


----------



## Nuyel (Oct 8, 2013)

eso esta bueno, usando la estela del rotor en el cuerpo para contrarrestar el momento de la misma.
Ahora tambien quiero hacer uno de esos, será perfecto como proyecto para mi clase de ingeniería de control, mantenerla estable será interesante.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 9, 2013)

Pinche Dario... siempre encuentras cosas muy interesantes....


----------

